# Satreceiver für Sky



## berti007 (19. Oktober 2014)

*Satreceiver für Sky*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe Sky und nutze HD+ über meine V13 Skykarte mit dem Leihreceiver von Sky,
Jetzt suche ich einen Receiver bei dem ich meine Skykarte nur noch reinstecken brauche und Beides genau so nutzen kann!
Also so, das ich keine zusätzliche HD+ Karte brauche,
Gibt es überhaupt so Einen, ewt. einen von Kathrein oder Humax?

Kathrein UFS 924si 1000GB Inklusiv HD+ Modul mit HD+ Karte für 12 Monate -sky zertifiziert Twin DVB-S2 HD Receiver PVR Red Bull Edition -Servus TV -silber ???

Technisat DigiCorder ISIO S digitaler HDTV TWIN-Satellitenreceiver (500GB Festplatte, Internet, DVR, HD+, CI+, UPnP, Ethernet) silber ???

Danke


----------



## stevie4one (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Was du willst ist prinzipiell möglich, allerdings nicht out of the box, da von Sky so nicht vorgesehen.

Ich selbst habe den Technisat Digit ISIO S (ist im Prinzip baugleich zu dem von dir geposteten Gerät, nur ohne interne Festplatte, allerdings kann eine USB-Platte für Aufnahmen angeschlossen werden) und nutze ebenfalls eine Sky-Karte V13. Was du für die Nutzung im Technisat brauchst - das gilt für alle nicht Sky-Receiver - ist ein CI-Modul. Bei Technisat-Geräten und der Nutzung einer V13 Sky-Karte haben sich die Maxcam-Module hervorgetan. Ich nutze das Maxcam Twin V2. Du solltest dir unbedingt ein Modul inkl. Programmer kaufen, da Module i.d.R. ohne Software ausgeliefert werden. Auf der Homepage von Maxcam gibt es ein Video-How-To.

Fazit: in das mit Software bespielte Maxcam kommt deine V13 Sky-Karte, alles zusammen kommt in den CI-Slot des Technisat - fertig. Ab sofort kannst du Sky und HD+ auf dem Technisat genießen, ohne Jugendsperre und ohne jedwede Beschränkungen bei den Aufnahmen inkl. Optionstasten bei Sportkanälen oder beim Ton.


----------



## Triniter (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Was du willst ist prinzipiell möglich, allerdings nicht out of the box, da von Sky so nicht vorgesehen.
> 
> Ich selbst habe den Technisat Digit ISIO S (ist im Prinzip baugleich zu dem von dir geposteten Gerät, nur ohne interne Festplatte, allerdings kann eine USB-Platte für Aufnahmen angeschlossen werden) und nutze ebenfalls eine Sky-Karte V13. Was du für die Nutzung im Technisat brauchst - das gilt für alle nicht Sky-Receiver - ist ein CI-Modul. Bei Technisat-Geräten und der Nutzung einer V13 Sky-Karte haben sich die Maxcam-Module hervorgetan. Ich nutze das Maxcam Twin V2. Du solltest dir unbedingt ein Modul inkl. Programmer kaufen, da Module i.d.R. ohne Software ausgeliefert werden. Auf der Homepage von Maxcam gibt es ein Video-How-To.
> 
> Fazit: in das mit Software bespielte Maxcam kommt deine V13 Sky-Karte, alles zusammen kommt in den CI-Slot des Technisat - fertig. Ab sofort kannst du Sky und HD+ auf dem Technisat genießen, ohne Jugendsperre und ohne jedwede Beschränkungen bei den Aufnahmen inkl. Optionstasten bei Sportkanälen oder beim Ton.


 
Prinzipiell soweit alles richtig, aber man sollte noch eines erwähnen: Sky kann theoretisch deine V13 Karte fest an deinen von Sky geliehenen Receiver pairen, wie man in diversen anderen Foren lesen kann wird das auch sporadisch gemacht, ein klares System dahinter erkennt man allerdings nicht, manch einer scheint einfach pech zu haben.
Ich selbst habe meine V13 in einem Deltacam Twin V2 laufen und betreibe sie in meinem Technisat HD8+.


----------



## stevie4one (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Pairing-Thema (Karte kann nur noch in dem SKY-Receiver genutzt werden) tatsächlich stimmt bzw. nicht heißer gemacht wird als es ist. Ich habe in meinem Freundes- und Bekannten-Kreis mehrere Personen mit Sky-Abo und auch einige (inkl. mir und meiner Eltern) waren vom Zwangstausch (alte Karte/Receiver gegen neue Karte/Receiver) betroffen. Keiner hat bislang Probleme bei der Nutzung der Karten in alternativen Modulen/Receivern gehabt.

PS: Mein Tausch ist ca. 6 Monate her ...


----------



## Triniter (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Ehrlich keine Ahnung ich weiß auch nur was so alles im Falkenboard steht, es scheint gepairte Karten (V13 und V14) zu geben aber auch reihenweise bzw. mehrheitlich ungepairte.
Was aber fakt ist, in anderen EU Ländern, gerade Sky Italia, wird sehr stark gepairt. 
Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen aber man sollte einfach offen darüber informieren weil man eben pech haben kann und dann hat man die X Euro für das CAM Modul mehr oder weniger umsonst ausgegeben.


----------



## X2theZ (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Das "Problem" mit dem Zwangs-Pairing durch Sky beschränkt sich ja auch nur auf die Erstnutzung der v13-Karte.
Wenn man als Sky-Kunde die neue v13-Karte zwangsgetauscht bekommt und diese mit der Post eintrudelt, ist einfach nur eins zu beachten:
Man muss die neue Karte bei der ersten Nutzung in einem alterantiven Receiver/Modul freischalten lassen. (Karte in den Receiver/das Modul und auf dem Sky-Sport-Portal warten, bis ein Bild kommt)
Damit kann man das Pairing umgehen und kann seine v13-Karte dann nutzen, wo man will.

Aber aktuell ist das Pairing-Thema nach wie vor noch.

Hab erst im Frühjahr heuer meine v13-Karte bekommen - werde meine Premiere-Karte vermissen ^^ - und hab erstmal verdutzt gekuckt, als ich einen rießen Karton vom Postmann entgegen nahm.
Darin war logischerweise nicht nur die neue v13-Karte, sondern auch ein nagelneuer HD-Festplattenreceiver von sky. Darauf hin hab ich mal angerufen und gefragt was das soll, da ich ja nur eine
neue Karte erwartet hätte. Darauf hin wurde mir schnippisch entgegnet, dass ich mich gefälligst nicht beschweren, sondern mich freuen soll, dass ich einen Festplattenreceiver für lau bekommen hab.
Darauf hin hab ich mich im Netz bezüglich Pairing erkundigt und eben obige Vorgehensweise herausgefunden.
Dass das Pairing automatisch im Hintergrund abläuft, sagt dir ja von sky niemand. Sie wollen ihre Aufnahmerestriktionen auf Teufel komm raus durchdrücken und wahrscheinlich müssen sie auch
Agreements mit den Receiver-Herstellern erfüllen.
Zum Glück hab ich meine v13-Karte damals nicht sofort in den Sky-Receiver gesteckt.


edit: Ich schrieb immer nur von der v13. Natürlich trifft das auch auf die v14 zu.


edit²: Auf das wichtigste hab ich vergessen. ^^ @TEWenn du deine Sky-Karte erstmalig im Leihreceiver von Sky betrieben hast, ist diese Karte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit gepaired. Versuch deine Karte mal bei einem Freund oder Kollegen der einen alternativen Receiver oder ein Modul hat, ob sie dort geht, bevor du dir selber neue Hardware anschaffst.


----------



## stevie4one (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Auch diesen Post kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Warum sollte die Sky-Karte gerade bei der Erstnutzung im Sky-Receiver "automatisch" gepairt werden? Wenn Sky das tatsächlich für alle Kunden machen will/muss, braucht Sky die Kunden dafür nicht. Bei Sky ist doch die Karten- sowie die Receivernummer bekannt. Damit ist das Pairing bereits komplett.

Worauf ich hinaus will - das von dir beschriebene Erstfreischalten der Karte in einem alternativem Receiver/Modul ist m.M.n. nicht ausschlaggebend für das Pairing bzw. Nicht-Paring. Die Karte meiner Eltern wurde zuerst im Sky-Receiver freigeschaltet und läuft dennoch im Maxcam im Technisat.

PS: Sky selbst will dir keine Aufnahmerestriktionen durchdrücken oder hat Agreements der Receiver-Herstellern zu erfüllen. Fakt ist, dass die Filmindustrie ein Interesse daran hat, das die Filme nicht zu schnell durch Kopien Verbreitung finden. Ergo findet man in den Verträgen zwischen der Filmindustrie und Sky Klauseln zu technischen Einschränkungen. Da Sky dies aber nicht für alle Geräte am Markt garantieren kann, gibt es halt eigene Geräte von Sky bzw. Sky zertifizierte Geräte. Damit funktioniert Sky out of the box. Also zusammen fassend: Sky setzt Einschränkungen der Filmindustrie um aber auch gesetzliche Anforderungen des Jugendschutzes (Stichwort FSK18 und PIN), dafür notwendig sind technische Einschränkungen der Empfangsgeräte.

PPS: Das Pairing selbst scheint vielmehr mit HD+ zusammen zu hängen. Sky hatte in der Vergangenheit keine Probleme bei Nutzung der Karte in anderen Geräten (Problem war Sky bekannt, aber selbst ich habe den Tausch der alten S02 Karte lange abgelehnt, da Nutzung in einem Alphacrypt). Seit eben HD+ via Sky verfügbar ist, muss Sky eben auch die Restriktionen von HD+ umsetzen - quasi den selben Standard umsetzen den HD+ schon bei seinen Karten vorgibt.


----------



## X2theZ (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Ok. Jetzt hast du lang und breit erklärt, warum es Pairing gibt und wie es nicht zustande kommt. (Wenn auch nicht ganz schlüssig)
Kannst du auch noch erörtern, wann das Pairing dann stattfindet?


----------



## stevie4one (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Wir driften hier vom Thema ab, aber um es zu Ende zu bringen: Meine Vermutung/Beobachtung ist, dass Pairing tendenziell dann stattfindet, wenn über das Sky-Abo auch HD+ dazu gebucht wird. In dieser Konstellation (Sky V13 und aufwärts und HD+ via SAT) scheint mir, liegen die meisten Fälle von Pairing vor. Dennoch: wie auch schon von Triniter im Post angesprochen, scheint es kein wirkliches Schema bei Sky zum Thema Pairing zu geben. Ich selbst kenne niemanden persönlich, der vom Sky-Pairing betroffen ist. Alle Freunde, Verwandte und Bekannte mit Abo haben keine Probleme in alternativen Modulen/Receivern, auch nach Zwangstausch der Karte und Hardware durch Sky nicht. Ich will damit nicht behaupten, dass es kein Pairing gibt (schließlich schreiben die Leute das hoffentlich nicht nur so), aber ich kenne niemand mit diesem "Problem".

Edith: Sky: "Wollen Hardwaretausch bis Ende 2015 abschließen" - im Interview Stefan Kunz, Vice President Business & Distribution bei Sky Deutschland. 

_Um die hohen Sicherheitsstandards für unsere Inhalte zu gewährleisten und zu verbessern, wird die Sky Smartcard nun dem Receiver zugeordnet, der bei den Kundendaten im System hinterlegt ist. Sky verfügt über das exklusivste Portfolio in den Bereichen Live-Sport, Filme und Serien in Deutschland und Österreich. Es ist unsere Aufgabe, sicherzustellen, dass es zu keinem Missbrauch dieser Inhalte kommt. Denn das hat wiederum negative Auswirkungen für Sky, für die Abonnenten, die für unser Qualitätsprogramm zahlen, und für die Kreativindustrie im Allgemeinen zur Folge. Kunden, die Sky in mehreren Räumen nutzen möchten, können eine Zweitkarte verwenden und damit parallel z.B. im Wohn- und Schlafzimmer unser Programm schauen. _

Heißt für mich, sobald jemand bei Sky am Rechner den Knopf umlegt, sind Receiver und Karte gepairt.


----------



## X2theZ (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Wir driften kein Stück vom Thema ab.
Denn Fakt ist, dass keiner sicher sagen kann, ob die Karte vom TE schon gepaired wurde, oder nicht.
In ersterem Fall wäre eine Anschaffung eines Alternativ-Receivers verschwendetes Geld, wenn er dann die Sky-Karte darin nicht nutzen kann.

Darum war auch mein Hinweis an den TE die Karte sicherheitshalber wo anders vorher zu testen, ob sie schon gepaired wurde, oder nicht.

Von deinen Vermutungen und Beobachtungen hat der TE nämlich leider nichts, wenns dann bei ihm finster bleibt im Wohnzimmer


----------



## stevie4one (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten hast du recht. Ein Test der Karte vorher kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Linse83 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*

wieso holt sich der TE nicht einfach einen guten receiver a la gigablue oder vu+? 
spielereien wie ci modul oder der gleichen braucht man nicht, einfach das hd+ über die sky karte hinzu buchen und somit nur eine karte im receiver  
und aufnahmen von filmen über hd+ klappen dann trotz eigentlicher aufnahmesperre ...

und kathrein oder technisat stellen jetzt nicht wirklich überragende receiver her, so das sich ein kauf lohnen würde und sky zertifizeirt muss ein receiver schon mal gar nicht sein, damit sky funktioniert


----------



## stevie4one (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Satreceiver für Sky*



Linse83 schrieb:


> wieso holt sich der TE nicht einfach einen guten receiver a la gigablue oder vu+?
> spielereien wie ci modul oder der gleichen braucht man nicht, einfach das hd+ über die sky karte hinzu buchen und somit nur eine karte im receiver
> und aufnahmen von filmen über hd+ klappen dann trotz eigentlicher aufnahmesperre ...
> 
> und kathrein oder technisat stellen jetzt nicht wirklich überragende receiver her, so das sich ein kauf lohnen würde und sky zertifizeirt muss ein receiver schon mal gar nicht sein, damit sky funktioniert


 
Hast du auch nur irgendetwas in diesem Thread gelesen - vor deinem Post 

HD+ via Sky-Karte hat der TE bereits ... die Geräte kamen als Vorschlag vom TE ... ansonsten haben wir über das Pairing von Sky-Karte und Sky-Receiver gesprochen, da helfen auch deine Linux-Receiver nicht weiter. Und alles von dir Beschriebene lässt sich auch via CI-Modul umsetzen (dann aber auch portabel und einsetzbar in weiteren Receivern z.B. im Schlafzimmer). Und wer hat gesagt, dass zwanghaft ein Sky-zertifiziertes Gerät genutzt werden muss? Egal ob CI-Modul oder Linux-Receiver, es handelt sich hier immer um "Bastellösungen" die so von Sky nicht frei gegeben werden und gegen die AGB von Sky verstoßen.


----------

